# Iron filings in water after descaling a Heavenly



## ANDREWHE (Nov 27, 2015)

I recently descaled a Heavenly following (how correctly I don't know) instructions given by thenag here

I flushed two tank's worth of water through and left it for a week (I can only secretly tinker while the wife's out - it's a present for her). I did a bit more flushing yesterday while cleaning out the overflow tube, and the water coming through the group head had what I can only describe as something looking like iron filings floating on top. Not a huge amount, but it was there after another tank full of flushing.

What is it? Shall I just keep flushing (when the missus is out buying me a pair of socks for Xmas)? More likely, have I done something stupid?

These "iron filings" were not appearing before or while I did the descaling. I have been using tap water to flush and we're in quite a hard water area.

I'm dreading the advice "take it to be serviced"... Tell me it's not true.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is not iron filings (floating ?) possibly bits of scale, does it feel gritty between fingers ? or does it feel slimy ? Do you know the history of the machine ? where was it used ? hard water area ? I do not think you have done anything wrong. How many fresh water flushes have you done ? If it was heavily scaled it MAY need to be done again. I would try a couple more flushes first. Is the suction tube in the tank clean ? If left standing these can become slimy /mouldy inside .


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Also could be chrome fragments from the group. Either way just flush it and all should be well.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It probably is scale. When I descaled mine the first time (bought mine second hand and probably never cleaned). The tank had loads of it sat in there. Had to take the tank out in the end and wash it.


----------



## ANDREWHE (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll have to wait for the wife to go out for a few hours before I can answer all those questions. I don't know anything about the machine. Everything I've seen so far (I've had the steel top and side covers off but haven't taken any bits off, apart from the water tank overflow tube) gives me the impression it's quite clean. There was some yellowing calcium around the max level in the water tank, but that came off easily with Puly descaler and certainly didn't leave any black "iron filings". The tank in general was very clean. I've now done two and a half tank's worth of flushing, through the group head and steam wand. I've also emptied the boiler about four times during this flushing by switching off and opening up the steam wand until no steam comes out. The suction tube from the tank to the steel braided bit looks perfectly clean, but I haven't detached the tube in order to inspect inside the steel braided pipe/tube.

The "iron filings" look flexible rather than brittle, and they are regular in size, about 3mm long and 1mm wide, sort of elongated oval in shape.


----------



## ANDREWHE (Nov 27, 2015)

The strange thing is that the "iron filings" didn't appear when I originally descaled, rather they appeared after a week of no use, when I removed the transparent (silicone?) water tank overflow tube in order to clean it and then did a bit more flushing for good measure.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Might be interesting to see if they are magnetic or not. Iron filings should be, limescale unlikely.

Ian


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There is no iron in a coffee machine to the best of my knowledge.

Iron filings in water would be bright rust orange.

If they are silver they are likely the chroming of the inside of the group, if they are white they are probably limescale.


----------



## blockhead (May 9, 2012)

I have these particles appear in my machine, my latest theory is that they may be coffee fines. It does look like metal but I put one between my teeth and it I felt it "give". I just cannot think where metal or scale all of such a small size could come from. Mine also collect in the water tank every few weeks. I have recently got a better grinder so will be interested to see if they occur less.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Have you removed the shower screen?


----------



## ANDREWHE (Nov 27, 2015)

No, I haven't removed the shower screen yet: I was just about to post a new thread about an improved replacement shower plate for the Heavenly and whether it's worth it for my newbie missus. The next chance I get (any of you want to call her out on a wild goose chase?) I'll do everything you've all suggested and post my findings.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

An IMS shower screen may well help, they have a finer mesh so stops small particles getting through.


----------



## ANDREWHE (Nov 27, 2015)

Finally got a chance to remove the shower plate and there was a very fine coating of black_brown powder on the shower plate and the block it is attached to. Cleaned this easily, replaced and then flushed. The black bits still came out but in diminishing amounts until there weren't any at all after about half a tank of flushing. I tested them with a magnet and they weren't iron. Anyway additional flushing or cleaning the shower plate seems to have done the trick so I'm happy.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds like coffee residue (fines and oils). You can really taste this if you don't keep on top of it as it will impart a rancid taste as well as the dark flecks. On e61 machines the shower screen just pulls off so it's easy to clean at the end of each day. Even on a classic where you have to undo a little screw it's worth doing at least every few days.

Exactly the same thing came up on another thread recently.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=28491


----------



## blockhead (May 9, 2012)

Dylan said:


> An IMS shower screen may well help, they have a finer mesh so stops small particles getting through.


I fitted one about a month ago and it has given me a vast improvement in reducing these particles.


----------

